# Tile Pro for Theft Protection



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk about it...but wife has a tile for her keys and the battery last for 1-1.5 years...so methinks that it being in the cold and all, it might not last that long...besides getting beat up


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Seriously dude!! What is wrong with a simple lock & cable? :blink:

And If you're not like me & only take one board to the hill,.. You just lock it to the rack when you arrive and it's ready whenever you are. :shrug:









This rig is relatively lightweight, compact, easy to carry, sturdy, low tech,(no need for batteries network connections etc.) and doubles as a weapon for drunken gapper/texan protection. :laugh:

I honestly dunno why this subject keeps coming up. This is such an easy, inexpensive and small inconvenience to accommodate securing ones kit. One which could save the potential loss of hundreds if not a thousand plus dollars of gear!!

I *NEVER* leave my gear unlocked when unattended.


----------



## jerry gnarcia (Feb 11, 2017)

I don't think it would work well. It's not going to fit under your bindings unless you have thick footbeds and cut a hole in them or something. Also, unlike something that phones home to cellular, Tile needs to get within bluetooth range of another Tile user for it to do any good.

I used to use locks, went through 2 different ones and both seized up and locked my board to the rack forcing me to break them, which I found out what ridiculously easy. Now I just decided that if someone steals my board I'll have to make an insurance claim (though I think most home policies are $500 deductible so probably couldn't claim it) and get a new one. Other than that, I try to put it somewhere less convenient to steal from. But if someone is going to swipe it, what ya gonna do.

Maybe I'll get a cheap lock again, even though they are easy to break, opportunistic thieves will probably just grab another.

Those bigger locks like chomps has work, but I don't want to fall and land on that heavy metal thing in a pocket!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

jerry gnarcia said:


> Those bigger locks like chomps has work, but I don't want to fall and land on that heavy metal thing in a pocket!


I _never_ ride with it in a pocket. (...for the same reason you mention.) If Im only using one board that day or don't have a small pack with me,.. I lock it to the rack before going up on the lift. It's waiting for me when I come back down for a break. :shrug:


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Chomps, I agree with you 100% Lock it up with something, anything and it will be there when you get back.

However, one must not forget that at some hills, they warn you that if you "lock" up a spot without a board or skiis in it, they will cut / drill your lock and confiscate what's left.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oldman said:


> Chomps, I agree with you 100% Lock it up with something, anything and it will be there when you get back.
> 
> However, one must not forget that *at some hills, they warn you that if you "lock" up a spot without a board or skiis in it, they will cut / drill your lock and confiscate what's left*.


Hmnn,... I've never seen a warning like that, but I don't wrap it around a sb/ski slot. I just wrap it around the racks main support. 

Honestly,... most days I ride with a small CamelBak pack that I use for all my incidentals. Keys, wallet, GoPro, (...when Im looking to be a Hero naturally!) hand warmers, extra gloves, etc. :laugh: 

I almost always take several boards with me, even to the lil local hill. So I usually have the lock around a spare board on the rack. If not, it's in proly in my pack! 

:hairy:


----------



## jerry gnarcia (Feb 11, 2017)

Haha, good idea (leaving it locked up). Just bring a dummy board to lock up all day if they threaten to cut it


----------

